# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  adding a radio button on every row in grid mode

## Moshe hadad

i would like to add a radio button field to every row that is displayed in grid mode
can i do that?
if not, can i add to every row an href field that uses java script code?

b.t.w i had links to some pages on www.aspdb.com and i can&#39;t access tem no more.

----------


## Donna

I believe that major microsystems has moved their website t:
http://www.mmstools.com
D.


------------
Moshe hadad at 3/25/01 10:56:31 AM


i would like to add a radio button field to every row that is displayed in grid mode
can i do that?
if not, can i add to every row an href field that uses java script code?

b.t.w i had links to some pages on www.aspdb.com and i can&#39;t access tem no more.

----------

